# Recoil Assembly Help



## Sluffmeister (Feb 25, 2018)

I own a Toro CRR 2000 snowblower from around 1990. It's worked well for the past 25+ years. Last week I shut it off and went to pull the cord to restart it and it wouldn't engage with the cup starter. I disassembled it and it appears to be missing a spring and dog part that engage with the cup starter. The dog is no longer available from Toro. I'm thinking there have to be used parts out there. Probably a entire recoil assembly would be cheap and easy to replace. I'm wondering if my recoil assembly is fairly universal to swap out? Does anyone know? I don't know what brand motor is in my Toro. The assembly comes with 4 bolts. Where does one look for this stuff? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Sluffmeister

You can post a wanted ad on Craigslist for a dead CCR and also put in a search for one under $50 bucks or so. Likely find one with a blown engine or some other major problem but all you need is a good recoil. Extra spare parts too :wink2:

If you have the parts numbers you should call around to local small engine shops and any authorized Toro dealers in your area as they might have a new old part on the shelf or a used one. Internet search too by part number.
Maybe one of the members has one.
.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Toro CCR 2450 with a Suzuki engine, maybe yours does also. I'd search for your engine number on sites such as PartsTree.com. You may find it as some parts are still available for that engine. Just because the part is no longer available through Toro doesn't mean it's not available, just means Toro is no longer using Toro engines and doesn't support them anymore.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

stpfd


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Engine numbers or even a photo or two and we might be able to tell you what engine.
.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

It appears to be for a Suzuki engine, based on what I read in many of the ads for a CCR2000 recoil. Here is a NOS one that seem to be what you need. ---- John


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-CCR20...720825?hash=item41d9e7cab9:g:bKwAAOSwkrFacOZ2


----------



## Sluffmeister (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for all the great suggestions and links. Sounds like it's a Suzuki motor. I'll piece something together this week. 

This was my first post, and just before I posted my post I read a post that said that there wasn't much activity on the Toro page. I beg to differ... 5 comments in an hour is quite impressive!


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Sluffmeister said:


> I disassembled it and it appears to be missing a spring and dog part that engage with the cup starter.


Who let the dogs out? Who? Who?

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I'll crawl back into my cave. LOL


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

Sluffmeister said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions and links. Sounds like it's a Suzuki motor. I'll piece something together this week.
> 
> This was my first post, and just before I posted my post I read a post that said that there wasn't much activity on the Toro page. I beg to differ... 5 comments in an hour is quite impressive!


slow because toro's simply don't break very often,


----------

